# Stan JetBlack Hinge Release Aid Review + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I picked up a Stan JetBlack hinge release aid from the ArcheryTalk classifieds a few months back and, after replacing the .006 Morex clicker sear with a .010, it became my go-to release aid - replacing a T.R.U. Ball Inside Out.

If you've never shot a Stan hinge release aid, it has some features that I really came to appreciate. It's the easiest hot/cold adjustment I've ever used. It has a trainer lock pin so you can practice using a hinge without fear of punching yourself in the face. And the thumb peg is very stout with lots of adjustability.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU1vaHli65M


----------



## bodywerks (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm having a hard time understanding mine. the sear adjusts nothing like my backspin, for example, which has an ACTUAL hot/cold adjustment by way of sear engagement, much like a rifle trigger. Unless I'm missing something, no such adjustment exists on the jetblack. I'll be honest, I haven't shot it yet, so maybe I'll understand how it works after I shoot it.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

bodywerks said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding mine. the sear adjusts nothing like my backspin, for example, which has an ACTUAL hot/cold adjustment by way of sear engagement, much like a rifle trigger. Unless I'm missing something, no such adjustment exists on the jetblack. I'll be honest, I haven't shot it yet, so maybe I'll understand how it works after I shoot it.


You adjust the hot/cold by rotating the screw clockwise or counter clockwise. You don't take the screw out. Just rotate it slightly.


----------



## bodywerks (Jul 14, 2013)

I understand that, but I am used to setting hot/cold like a Scott Backspin, for example. The way it sets hot is by only engaging a fraction of the sear. And once you draw back, set anchor point and start squeezing/pulling/back-tensioning it goes off relatively quickly because it is already barely engaged to the sear. 
Whereas with the Stan, it is always going to be engaging the same amount of the sear no matter how 'hot' it is set, the only difference being that it will go off at different angles of the grip depending on where it is set. When I draw back using any kind of hinge release I make a conscious effort to only use my thumb and index finger to keep it from going off mid-draw. If I do that with the Stan that means it will still be fully engaged to the sear when I go to my anchor point, and then I'll be rotating/squeezing forever before it finally goes off


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

bodywerks said:


> I understand that, but I am used to setting hot/cold like a Scott Backspin, for example. The way it sets hot is by only engaging a fraction of the sear. And once you draw back, set anchor point and start squeezing/pulling/back-tensioning it goes off relatively quickly because it is already barely engaged to the sear.
> Whereas with the Stan, it is always going to be engaging the same amount of the sear no matter how 'hot' it is set, the only difference being that it will go off at different angles of the grip depending on where it is set. When I draw back using any kind of hinge release I make a conscious effort to only use my thumb and index finger to keep it from going off mid-draw. If I do that with the Stan that means it will still be fully engaged to the sear when I go to my anchor point, and then I'll be rotating/squeezing forever before it finally goes off


when you set it hotter, it is simply just closer to the ledge. Therefore, it will fire with little movement. Not sure why you can't see this. Good luck with it though. Stans are fantastic hinge releases IMO.


----------



## bodywerks (Jul 14, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> when you set it hotter, it is simply just closer to the ledge. Therefore, it will fire with little movement. Not sure why you can't see this. Good luck with it though. Stans are fantastic hinge releases IMO.


Hmmm... not on my Stan. I have set it full hot and full cold and the hook still has to slide across about 3/32" of sear before it goes over the ledge. I don't have it sitting in front of me or I'd show rather than try to explain. I'm sure that if you grip the handle exactly the same and draw with the exact same wrist angle and set anchor exactly the same every time, you can be at your anchor point with the hook right at the ledge to make it 'hot'. And I'm sure that is the intent, and I understand that consistency in one's shooting form is the biggest factor to shooting well. But it can take me several/dozens of arrows at the range to get back in form if I haven't shot in a while(months), and it would be even more difficult to do so with a release that I'm afraid might go off mid-draw, causing me to draw with a less comfortable wrist angle and/or anchor point.


----------



## bodywerks (Jul 14, 2013)

This is what I mean. First pic is cold and the hook is engaging about 3/64" of the sear/moon. Second pic is hot - still engaging the same 3/64". Only difference being the angle the handle is at when it goes off. Granted, I did try firing it in the cold position and practically couldn't get it to fire, whereas it fired almost right away when set hot. It's just weird to me, coming from a Scott Backspin - the concept, that is. This Stan release is FAR more comfortable to shoot with.


----------

